# Check engine light, hood, ac noise



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

So I just took my Cruze in for 1st oil change on saturday noon. On my way back home i notice the light engine light is on. Has been on ever since.. 
Yesterday I stopped by Auto Zone for their free testing, the code rang up a Oxygen Sensor.
Checked gas cap- fine, opened the hood and noticed oil spilled all around the engine block.. 

To make matters worse when I tried to close the hood it will hook on but didn't want to permanently close.. Had to push it really hard about 8 times for it finally to lock in.. This might be a problem with the latch or something because when i first bought the car I would notice a noise coming from the hood after starting the car up.. Took it in to dealer and they said latch was loose..
On to another issue, has anyone noticed a small sort of like tricking noise coming from the AV vent? I recently noticed this. Initially i figured it was something lose in glove compartment or lose change by the shift but no it's coming from the passenger AC vent. It i turn up AC to full blast and then lower it to 1 or 2, the noise goes away but short after it comes back on.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like they probably spilled oil on your engine while changing the oil and maybe the hood stand wasn't in the proper place. Can you take any pictures?

Not sure about the AC. Maybe it's the A/C fan making noise.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i would insist on an engine compartment shampoo. they spilled it; they clean it up.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Sounds to me like they probably spilled oil on your engine while changing the oil and maybe the hood stand wasn't in the proper place. Can you take any pictures?
> 
> Not sure about the AC. Maybe it's the A/C fan making noise.


Didn't take any pictures but did record this video of it this morning. 
I upload it to youtube, check it out.


----------

